# Measuring Ohm



## andro (17/8/14)

Can i measure a coil before i mount it on the atty?


----------



## johan (17/8/14)

Yes you can @andro, though it will not be 100% accurate due to difference in measured (out of atty) and length between coil legs and posts (fitted to atty).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## andro (17/8/14)

Thanks .


----------



## Chef Guest (17/8/14)

How would you do this guys? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## kimbo (17/8/14)

Ω @johan correct me if i am wrong please. You need an ohm meter .. connect the leads of the meter to the legs of the coil, also you must get the resistance of the leads of the meter by touching them. Then take the first reading with the coil and second reading without the coil and subtract them
Then you should have the resistance of your coil, but like @johan said that will be the resistance without the legs of the atty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest (17/8/14)

My meter doesn't have leads mate. Just a 510 connection on a box.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## kimbo (17/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> My meter doesn't have leads mate. Just a 510 connection on a box.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
The only way i know how to read just the coil is with an ohm meter / electrical meter. That meter is made for an coil in an atty


----------



## Chef Guest (17/8/14)

Yeah. Don't have one of those. Guess I could just touch a leg to positive and negative. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (17/8/14)

1. The read coil resistance in an atty

1.






2. to read coil resistance without an atty
2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

kimbo said:


> 1. The read coil resistance in an atty
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


 


where can i find one of these resistance meters. i have a fluke multi meter but its cumbersome a task to measure the resistance this way.
seems like so much easier a task to jst screw the atty in and get an accurate reading


----------



## kimbo (18/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> where can i find one of these resistance meters. i have a fluke multi meter but its cumbersome a task to measure the resistance this way.
> seems like so much easier a task to jst screw the atty in and get an accurate reading


 
Some local retailer s have them

Like:

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/ohm-meter/

Or if you prepared to wait, you can get from Fastech

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006334/1504904-atomizer-resistance-tester-ohm-meter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

th


kimbo said:


> Some local retailer s have them
> 
> Like:
> 
> ...


 
thanks bro. when you say wait use fastech you really really mean wait lol.
will def check out vapemob tho


----------



## kimbo (18/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> th
> 
> thanks bro. when you say wait use fastech you really really mean wait lol.
> will def check out vapemob tho


 
Just remember some other local retailers have them as well, shop around mate


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

kimbo said:


> Just remember some other local retailers have them as well, shop around mate


thanks bro. will most definitely do so. vapemob being in cape town makes it easier for me to drive there and collect. no waiting period

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/8/14)

FYI @Marzuq a Fluke is way more accurate - mount your atty on your mod and place the 2 probes on each of the mounting posts.


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

johan said:


> FYI @Marzuq a Fluke is way more accurate - mount your atty on your mod and place the 2 probes on each of the mounting posts.


thanks @johan been using my fluke and with the reo and wanting to rebuild and try different coils it seems like a lot of effort using the fluke. however.... im happier with a more accurate reading. ill stick with it for now and see if i dont get used the meter instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------

